# I am new to making sticks. This is a staff I need to stain and finish.



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

I am asking for suggestions on how to finish the staff I am making. I was thinking of kona stain with a polyurethane semi -gloss finish.
Any suggestions are welcome.
Thank you for the support.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yucca said:


> I am asking for suggestions on how to finish the staff I am making. I was thinking of kona stain with a polyurethane semi -gloss finish.
> Any suggestions are welcome.
> Thank you for the support.
> View attachment 28623


Well Yucca that's a fine looking staff! Depending on the grain in the wood, 
I would suggest going with a medium stain and yes, a polyurethane semi -gloss finish would be good for final
outcome.
If the graining is faint as it appears in the pics, I would suggest a much darker stain for a more
drastic outcome..


----------



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

What color stain wood you recommend ?
I am making the staff for a Abbot who is my spiritual Father.


----------



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

What color stain wood you recommend ?
I am making the staff for a Abbot who is my spiritual Father


----------



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

valky307 said:


> Well Yucca that's a fine looking staff! Depending on the grain in the wood,
> I would suggest going with a medium stain and yes, a polyurethane semi -gloss finish would be good for final
> outcome.
> If the graining is faint as it appears in the pics, I would suggest a much darker stain for a more
> drastic outcome..


What color stain would you recommend ? Making the staff for a Abbot. Who is also my spiritual Father.


----------

